# Need advice with Amp and Sub



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm new to this. I recently bought a sub, since this guy at my job gave me his Amp. I also bought an Equalizer. Where should I put my sub and amp, for better sound? Looking at my trunk. Does it seem like I have everything to install? I want to buy new radio. I love the Pionners since it has pre-amp output. Any suggetions Ill appreciate it thanks

My Amp










Sub










Equalizer










My mercerdes radio I hate it









I put the sub inside the box










Under the carpet thing












































Amp wires?









RCA


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I would put the sub up by the rear seat in the trunk but firing backwards. You will prolly need alot more amp the drive the sub. as far as a deck I like the pioneers ok but like the alpines better by far.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

uptown4784 said:


> Equalizer


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

60ndown said:


>


x2 - You put this in the incorrect forum.


----------

